# Couldn't save screenshot, storage may be in use



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't do a lot of screenshots but have tried recently and am getting the above error. It seems to "take" the shot ok but then the error above shows up in the notification bar. I noticed this when running Stevespear's aokp PUB build for toro. I did a factory reset and wipe and the issue was there before I restored all my apps. I restored nandroids of roman's aokp 12/8 toro build and had the same issue. Also restored a nandroid of eclipse 3.1 and still the same error. What gives? Now these are all 4.2.x roms and so maybe something went haywire going from 4.1.2 to 4.2.x but don't know. Any ideas? I see the screenshots folder under /sdcard/pictures ok. Nothing in it currently though.


----------



## ajj915 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have this same issue since updating to 4.2. Hope someone can shed some light on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you updated your recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ajj915 (Aug 6, 2011)

I did. Long time ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

ajj915 said:


> I have this same issue since updating to 4.2. Hope someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, am using latest twrp. I can take regular pictures and videos just fine. I use SuperSu and am rooted.

FIXED: I suspected a permissions issue since I couldn't copy anything into that folder either. Used ES file manager to go to /data/media/0/pictures/ and gave the screenshots folder full permissions. It had limited permissions. I had tried editing permissions in /storage/emulated/0/Pictures with no result. Am not sure what the difference is between these two locations but there you have it.


----------



## Arsh1219 (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome solutions are there in comments, but i have also found a another guide, which is also workin fine couldn't save screenshot storage may be in use


----------

